# Support forum?



## amber (Apr 6, 2005)

Since we are all friends here, many of us know each other well, would any of you welcome a support type forum for daily life, problems, situations?  I saw two posts today from Kyle and Bang, and many others along the way.  I think there is a need for us to communicate. I wanted to put a post on here myself, but have been struggling about it because it's a food forum.  So what do you all think? Admins/mods/friends?


----------



## luvs (Apr 6, 2005)

i think that is a very good idea, amber.


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2005)

i do too amber. but maybe you should run it by mj and kitchenelf?


----------



## MJ (Apr 6, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Since we are all friends here, many of us know each other well, would any of you welcome a support type forum for daily life, problems, situations? I saw two posts today from Kyle and Bang, and many others along the way. I think there is a need for us to communicate. I wanted to put a post on here myself, but have been struggling about it because it's a food forum. So what do you all think? Admins/mods/friends?


Hi Amber.

The *Chit-Chat, Jokes, Games...* forum would be a great place to post your question. Many of us all are good friends here, and we try to focus on food and recipes on this site, but we can share our thoughts and get support from our friends in this forum. We might split "jokes and games" into a sub-category - I'm not sure yet. That way chit-chat would be a good place for your question.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree, While I delineate culinary knowledge to all I try to help, as well, as asking about my own Cooking related questions, (Sometimes I wonder, "Where is, "so and so, and so and so?' Yet another Reason, this is a Great site, (The Warmth, and friendship, and sharing Cooking sucsess,(and failures)   A Great Community! Vote 5 Stars For Discuss Cooking!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 6, 2005)

I too prefer it in chit chat and so on... I mean I consider it my miscelanious thread... it's not a place I just go to laugh but also to talk about life with it's ups and downs. Besides... I dont know why but I would feel a little embarrased posting in a suport forum... in chat It's like "if you guy's are interested I could use a hug".


----------



## amber (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok, I get it.  So I posted this thread in "chit chat".  Your all right, it should be in that category I suppose.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it's a fantastic idea, BUT may make folks a little uncomfortable. I think that it is something better left to PM's and therapists. Sorry just my 2 pennies.


----------



## sarah (Apr 7, 2005)

i agree with amber,unpleasant incidents or worries and deppressions are all part of life,we should certainly discuss them with each other....


----------



## MJ (Apr 7, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Ok, I get it. So I posted this thread in "chit chat". Your all right, it should be in that category I suppose.


Amber, I meant to say if you have a question and want some advice with a personal problem you are having - you can post your question in the chit-chat forum. That is the forum for off topic chat.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 7, 2005)

Humm .... maybe a "Life Support" sub-forum in the Chit-Chat forum?


----------

